# Housing in CDMX



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

Since the earthquake, how hard is housing to come across in Mexico City?

Originally, I was considering around $1000 per month 1-2 bedroom range in Condesa. Is that still a reasonable thought?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

cnmx said:


> Since the earthquake, how hard is housing to come across in Mexico City?
> 
> Originally, I was considering around $1000 per month 1-2 bedroom range in Condesa. Is that still a reasonable thought?


U.S. dollars?


----------



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> U.S. dollars?


Yes, USD


----------



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

$1000 was the original price range I was looking at. I suppose my question is, has there been much inflation/availability changes in apartments that were $1000 before the earthquake. 

Would I still get the same apartment, or has there been a shortage?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't think the earthquake really affected the housing market as CDMX is huge, more than large enough to absorb anyone displaced by the quake. I don't live in CDMX but internet searches reveal this...The cost of living in the Mexican capital is higher than the national average but still much lower than in the United States. Numbeo.com, the international price comparison website, reports that the average price for a one-bedroom apartment in the city center is $495 per month, while a condominium with three bedrooms costs more than $1,100. In an outlying neighborhood, a one-bedroom unit costs much less at around $310 per month on average, while a three-bedroom apartment is under $625.

Read more: How Much Money Do You Need to Live in Mexico City? | Investopedia How Much Money Do You Need to Live in Mexico City? | Investopedia 
Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook


----------



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah, thanks. I'm familiar with the cost, I just got back. I'm looking to spend the same amount and upgrade to a higher standard. I just got back. A furnshed one bedroom in a B+ building is around $1,000. Posh buildings can run into the thousands.

But there is quite a bit of damage, the mayor is saying up to 800-1,000 buildings are to be demolished with 1,100 yet to be inspected. Cols. Condesa and Roma hit hard, the neighborhoods I would most likely live.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cnmx, you are correct in your pricing. That site that Zorro2017 is citing is way off. A 3 bedroom for $1000?? Not a chance. Well, maybe in a dumpy area very far from where you want to be. I looked just to compare with what we pay in Queretaro and a 3 bedroom somewhat comparable to what we have would be almost $2000 in areas a little outside where you are looking and more towards $3000 in your target area. A one bedroom or smaller two bedroom for $1000 is quite doable.

As far as I have seen the rents have not shot up dramatically in those areas. At least not yet. We drove this morning through the Condesa and Roma and we only saw two buildings that were cordoned off. I know there are many more but it isn't like it's 20% of the housing stock or anything like that.

My guess id that your housing budget will still be OK.


----------



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

@cicrle110, thanks a lot, that's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

circle110 said:


> Cnmx, you are correct in your pricing. That site that Zorro2017 is citing is way off. A 3 bedroom for $1000?? Not a chance.


To clarify - probably way off for a 3 bedroom, but otherwise not way off (ie. not way off for less bedrooms).


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> To clarify - probably way off for a 3 bedroom, but otherwise not way off (ie. not way off for less bedrooms).


Couldn't disagree with you more. There is not a $495/mo one bedroom within 5 miles of the city center - well, except for Isla Verde's miracle apartment situation. Certainly nothing at that price in La Condesa or Col. Roma. You might be able to find a studio for $600. Maybe.

10 years ago my friend had a $450 /mo 1 br apartment on the fringes of the Condesa and he was delirious with his good fortune to find a place so cheap. It was kind of a dump. And this was a decade ago. Rental inflation has been pretty brutal in the last 10 years.

I still say that the cnmx has a clear, realistic picture of the prices of rentals in CDMX. He or she has done their homework, the only problem is that apparently it was just before the quake and so I think the original post was a smart question.


----------

